# Portable PC case



## LaytonJnr (May 4, 2014)

Hello,

I have been tasked with building a semi-professional editing and casual gaming rig. The 'client' wants the case to be small, and fairly portable, with the ability to upgrade to a dedicated GPU when he gets more money. I also think that it should have support for an ATX PSU and at the moment I have a mini-ITX mobo in mind (though an mATX could equally be fine).

I am currently leaning towards a Bitfenix Prodigy, as it pretty much has handles for easy transport. Can anyone suggest anything better, bearing in mind this is a budget rig?

Thanks,

Layton


----------



## elijahk33 (May 19, 2014)

I'm thinking of a Cooler Master 130.
In my opinion the only downside in that design is that there is little room for air cpu coolers. You'll need a closed-loop watercooler for some more cooling capability or silence.


----------



## Devon68 (May 19, 2014)

Maybe some of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345027
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345020
or some really cheap alternatives
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353030
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353024

I really like the blue case from the first link but as for me personally the best looking mini itx case is the Fractal design node 304 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352033

it there was a mini-itx AM3+ board I would buy it and slap it in a smaller case.


----------



## Vario (May 19, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been tasked with building a semi-professional editing and casual gaming rig. The 'client' wants the case to be small, and fairly portable, with the ability to upgrade to a dedicated GPU when he gets more money. I also think that it should have support for an ATX PSU and at the moment I have a mini-ITX mobo in mind (though an mATX could equally be fine).
> 
> ...


I like my Elite 120, though I'd buy a 130 if I were doing it again.  The case is really best used with a 120mm AIO cooler, it cools quite well.  I removed my internal HDD cage, put a filter on the front outside (removed the stock fan) and put the radiator behind the filter inside the case, there is a 120x38mm fan behind the radiator sucking in and blowing onto the motherboard.  The mechanical hdd is mounted sideways at the front "driver side" area with zip ties.  CPU temps do not exceed 50*C and VGA do not exceed 70*C with stock clock.

You can fit handles to it with a Gear Grip but its not a perfect fit: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009JCUY6/?tag=tec06d-20 

The handles on the Prodigy will probably fall off, I wouldn't buy it just for the handles, they are very flimsy.


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2014)

Budget ?











http://www.techpowerup.com/184616/lian-li-announces-the-pc-tu100-mini-itx-chassis.html


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions.

The budget for this rig is currently £450 (~$750), and in reality I don't want to spending too much more than £60-£70 (~$100) on a case. Because of this budget, an AIO water cooler is currently not suitable, but definitely something that can be considered for the future (the stock Intel cooler I think should fit in the CM Elite series cases). @Jetster - I had considered the TU100, but the client didn't like the aesthetic of it. The Gear Grips look like a great idea, but unfortunately they're not available in the UK, unless I pay some rather large international delivery costs.

Layton


----------



## Vario (May 20, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions.
> 
> The budget for this rig is currently £450 (~$750), and in reality I don't want to spending too much more than £60-£70 (~$100) on a case. Because of this budget, an AIO water cooler is currently not suitable, but definitely something that can be considered for the future (the stock Intel cooler I think should fit in the CM Elite series cases). @Jetster - I had considered the TU100, but the client didn't like the aesthetic of it. The Gear Grips look like a great idea, but unfortunately they're not available in the UK, unless I pay some rather large international delivery costs.
> 
> Layton


you could always buy a handle for a guitar amp or similar equipment, mod the case to accept it.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 20, 2014)

Vario said:


> you could always buy a handle for a guitar amp or similar equipment, mod the case to accept it.



Very true - sounds like a good potential plan.


----------

